

Ask HN: Easy Screen-sharing for code interviews? - capkutay

The start-up I'm working at is currently hiring, so we plan on conducting some remote coding interviews. Can anyone point me in the right direction for a simple screen-sharing website that would be good for looking at the same piece of code?
======
cpr
join.me is a great & free service.

------
Toshio
I would not use a website for this purpose. I would use a real-time code
collaboration tool such as gobby (open-source, cross-platform). Even better,
setting up a sobby server can also give your crew a chance to play with code
as a team.

